# K2 Parkstar or Fastplant



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Parkstar > Fastplant


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

THAT^

10char


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

I rode the fastplant at high cascade this week a few times and found it to be more of a jump board that can handle jibs as well. I also rode the Capita indoor survival FK and found it to be a perfect combo of stiff and soft and hear that it's similar to the Parkstar. I say parkstar.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Parkstar is just more "livelier" than the Fastplant. Bamboo vs. carbon. Organic pop vs. carbon pop.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Parkstar is just more "livelier" than the Fastplant. Bamboo vs. carbon. Organic pop vs. carbon pop.


I saw that you and BA reviewed the deck and pretty much had the same thing to say about it. The Parkstar has Carbon Matrix I torsion forks and Fastplant has Carbon Matrix II. Since they both have carbon torsion forks in them, could it be that the problem isn't the bamboo itself, rather, it's the way the bamboo is layered (like a skate deck)? 

The simple answer could be that regular wood used for a snowboard is snappier than bamboo... but if not, then I think the reason would be because of what I said above.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

im 165lb and ride the 154

the fastplant is one of the easiest boards to ride, but doesn't return a lot of energy when pushed hard. (the girlfriend loves it) It just needs a little more guts between the bindings. 
:cheeky4: who breaks just the core is my question? is delam covered, how about an edge impact that starts a crack. with a one year warranty on everything else the whole five year core thing is kinda wack. I guess it matters how k2 deals with it. 

mine flew off the car at 65mph and got run over a little bit by a semi and its pretty much fine, (a little delam on the tip) so is a $50 sports authority omatic and those are not known for their durability.

top sheet graffic is weird paint on the bamboo and is coming off already too but wgaf


----------



## RyCan3 (Feb 15, 2010)

i own the parkstar and its the best board ive ridden. I love it. It not only handles the park but it can do everything else. I highly recommend it!!!


----------

